# October 2019 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2019)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2019 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of October 2019 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 7, 2019)

1270301  by @bulldurham


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 8, 2019)

Untitled by @ronlane in Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2019)

@DanOstergren Andy Dexterity 2 - Portraits in Studio


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2019)

"Echo" by  @SquarePeg


----------



## ronlane (Oct 11, 2019)

Wild Horses of Sand Wash Basin by @Etoimos.


----------



## weepete (Oct 17, 2019)

Photo No 1 by @rexbobcat in Renaissance Faire


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow, this will be one tough month to narrow it down to only one vote...


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bless her heart she's been working at it so hard, that I think this one deserves a nomination for both creativity and color. Photo #1 Post #30 in the Weekly Challenge by @Photo Lady Weekly challenge 10/26 - 11/1 Orange you glad to see me?


----------

